# Aluminum boat building school!



## Jim (Mar 13, 2010)

This is cool! :beer:

[youtube]tl2BneQbG64[/youtube]


----------



## lswoody (Mar 13, 2010)

That's pretty neat!!!!


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Mar 13, 2010)

That would be one heck of a program to be apart of. Seems like you'd get some great experience and something to put on your resume other than "I know how to weld" :lol:


----------



## Waterwings (Mar 13, 2010)

That's outstanding! 8)


----------



## river_wolf (Mar 13, 2010)

I wonder if the G I Bill would pay for this...... :-k


----------



## Waterwings (Mar 13, 2010)

river_wolf said:


> I wonder if the G I Bill would pay for this...... :-k




Mine expired a loooong time ago, lol.


----------



## willfishforfood (Mar 14, 2010)

Looks like fun to me.


----------



## cavman138 (Mar 14, 2010)

that's pretty sweet


----------



## MeanMouth (Mar 14, 2010)

river_wolf said:


> I wonder if the G I Bill would pay for this...... :-k


Yeah, I still have half of my GI Bill left. Would be interesting and very useful to learn about aluminum boat building.


----------

